# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Các chuyến tàu xuất phát từ Đà Nẵng

## thietht

Ga Đà Nẵng là một trong ba ga lớn của cả nước, hàng ngày có nhiều chuyến tàu ra Bắc vào Nam đều dừng lại tại đây với thời gian khá lâu để đảm bảo cho lượng khách lên xuống tàu lớn. 

Didau.org xin thông tin đến bạn một số thông tin về chuyến tàu xuất phát từ Đà Nẵng đi các tỉnh phía Nam và phía  Bắc như sau:


*ĐÀ NẴNG - CÁC TỈNH PHÍA BẮC*

Ký hiệu tàu: SE2, SE4,SE6,SE8,TN4,TN6
Tàu sẽ dừng tại các ga chính: Huế, Quảng Trị, Đồng Hới (Quảng Bình), Vinh, ...Hà Nội
Lịch tàu chạy



Ghi chú: Giờ: Giờ đến/ Giờ đi
Giá: theo đơn vị nghìn VNĐ 

*TUYẾN ĐÀ NẴNG - CÁC TỈNH PHÍA NAM*

Ký hiệu tàu: SE1, SE3, SE5, TN3, TN5, TN7,TN9
Tàu dừng tại các ga chính: Quảng Ngãi, Diêu Trì (Bình Định), Tuy Hoà, Nha Trang, Tháp Chàm (Phan Rang), Mường Mán (Ninh Thuận), ...Tp. HCM
Lịch chạy tàu: 



Ghi chú: Giờ: Giờ đến/ Giờ đi
Giá: theo đơn vị nghìn VNĐ

Liên hệ mua vé 
Số điện thoại liên hệ: 0511.3821175 và 0511.3823810


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sharing83

Cảm ơn bạn, thông tin hữu ích quá

----------


## hoaban

Thông tin này bây giờ không biết còn chính xác nữa không nhỉ.

----------

